# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tạm xa thành phố náo nhiệt và ồn ào, đến với phong cảnh hữu tình ở Tà Kú - Phan Thiết chiêm bái tượng Phật nằm dài 49m, đến với vùng Đông Bắc hùng vĩ và còn nhiều nguyên sơ mang đậm phong cách dân tộc của vùng núi Việt Nam, tham quan “thiên đường Cửu Trại Câu” và trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý World Gems Collection lớn nhất tại Thái Lan


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Tà Kú - Phan Thiêt - Hòn Rơm*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.079.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: xe ô tôKhởi hành: Thứ 7 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểmDù, ghế, tắm nước ngọt 1 lần tại Hòn Rơm

* Giá tour không bao gồm: cáp treo Tà Kú

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch SPSC Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đền Hùng - Hà Giang - Lũng Cú - Mèo Vạc - Tuyên Quang - Tân Trào*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.798.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi và về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: 13, 27/; 10, 14/08

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Phí xem biểu diễn nhạc dân tộc và rượu cần, thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Thành Đô - Cửu Trại Câu*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 23.900.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 19, 26/07/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchVisa nhập cảnh Trung QuốcChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok - Safari - Pattaya - Đảo Coral*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 7.870.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 11/07/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## sinchafetours

*Sinhcafe tourist* *                           (khuyến mại)*
*SINHCAFE TOURIST** chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước, đặt phòng khách sạn,*_ vé máy bay và vé tàu hỏa , cho thuê xe du lịch với giá cả cạnh tranh.Đăc biêt nhằm tri ân khách hàng đã tin tường và ủng hộ SinhCafe tourist trong thời gian qua .Cty Tăng ngay _ *Voucher 1 đêm khách sạn** tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại trung tâm phố cổ Ha Nội đối với cặp đôi 2 người hoăc gia đình khi đăt* *2 tour (2 Ngày)** trở lên và giảm 50% giá phòng tại khách san* *CAMELLIA**4*
*Chương trình Giảm Giá Khuyến Mãi Lớn!* 

Website:*sinhcafetourist.net*
*Trụ sở văn phòng :*
*44B Hàng Giầy- Hoàn Kiếm  - Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04.39998345-Fax:04.38266677*
* - Hotline: 01234574477*
*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯƠC PHUC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH*

----------


## thysty

*Ngày 1 – LÀO CAI - SAPA*- *06h30 : Khách đến ga Lào Cai, xe ô tô của Vườn Treo Sapa đón khách đưa về KS.

*
- *07h30 : Khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng “Vườn Treo Sapa Restaurant”

*- *09h00 : Khách thăm quan bản Cat Cat.

***Bản Cát Cát

- *12h00 : nhận phòng KS - khách ăn trưa tại Vườn Treo Sapa Restaurant.

*- *14h00 : Khách đi thăm quan thắng cảnh Hàm Rồng, ở đây quý khách có thể nhìn toàn bộ khung cảnh thị trấn Sapa từ trên cao và ngắm toàn bộ dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đỉnh Fansipan hùng vĩ.

***Hàm Rồng - Sapa

- *16h00 : quý khách tự do đi tham quan thị trấn Sapa, mua sắm lưu niệm

*- *19h00 : Quý khách ăn tối tại Vườn Treo Restaurant.

*- *Buổi tối quý khách đi chơi tự do, thưởng thức những món ăn đồ nướng đặc sản tại Sapa và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Vườn Treo Sapa.


*Đêm Sapa*

Ngày 2 – SAPA – LÀO CAI*- *07h30 : khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn Vườn Treo Sapa

*- *09h00 : khách check out gửi đồ tại khách sạn, sau đó đi thăm quan 3 làng : Ý Lình Hồ, Lao Chải, Tả Van – quý khách sẽ khám phá vẻ đẹp thung lũng Mường Hoa, cuộc sống thường nhật của dân bản, di tích Cầu Mây, bãi đá cổ ( khắc những văn bản cổ của người xưa ) – bao gồm ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.


*Bản Tả Van

- *17h00 : khách đi xe ra Lào Cai

*- *18h00 : Khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng ở Lào Cai.

*- *20h30 : khách làm thủ tục lên tàu về Hà Nội

*- *Tổng chi phí tour cho 1 pax Lào Cai – Sapa – Lào Cai : Bao gồm tất cả : ăn uống, vé tham quan, xe đón bản, hướng dẫn viên, xe đưa đón 2 chiều Lào Cai – Sapa – Lào Cai, phòng Deluxe khách sạn Vườn Treo Sapa : 999.000đ/khách ( cho đoàn từ 2 khách trở lên )

Chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp vé tàu hỏa 2 chiều với giá tốt nhất nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ : Khu nghỉ dưỡng vườn Treo Sapa Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Vườn Treo Sapa
điện thoại 0203.888.333 fax 0203.888.555
email : vuontreosapa@gmail.com*

----------

